# 1:20 automobile kits



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I just ran across some Model T (and other) kits in 1:20 scale, by a company called Gabriel (or Gabriel/Hubley). Kinda fun looking, and sturdy (cast metal & plastic). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/152112856928
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311631270142
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131846358885
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222131907055

A model A,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282041292937

Here's other models by Hubley,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301222064985
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301980397017
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371643796477

...and one by a company called JLE Scale Models*,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191897221741

*edit: I just saw that "JLE" means "Joseph L. Ertl," the famous toy tractor / die-cast company, which Hubley apparently became a division of. 

Cliff


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff,
They are old kits originally made by Hubley or Quality Scale Models (a division of Ertl) according to the Model A Pickup kit that I've been hoarding for years.

Not sure when they were originally produced, but I believe mine is a re-run due to the extra flash on the parts. It will need a lot more clean up than usual.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Pete,

Yeah, I had a Hubley kit as a teenager. Say, 40 years ago. Put it together with epoxy, then sorta stopped because I had no idea how to paint it.

Jerry B. asked me once if I could do a 1:20 model T rail car, I said no, because I didn't think there were auto kits in that scale to start from. But, low and behold, I was wrong. Hence, this list. And I'll let Jerry figure out the paint. ;0


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Have airbrush will travel....

Jer


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm working on a Chevrolet Coupe right now, I'll try to shoot some pics tomorrow...

Make sure you have pliers, sandpaper, and files for all of the flash. There's a lot of it...

Robert


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They clean up really well, and make very respectable models for our 1:20 railroads. My model T in the background of this photo:












They also make pretty cool rail trucks:










If I recall, it's only the Fords which are 1:20. I believe the Chevy and Duesenberg models are different scales. I'd have to go back and look at the literature I have from my kits which list what's what. (Not that anyone in south-central PA could afford a Duesenberg anyway...)

The prices for those aren't unreasonable. I usually see them going between $25 - $50. 

Later,

K


----------

